# priming an xp rena



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm about to just throw this thing far out of the window. I have a brand new xp2 rena filter. getting it primed is the biggest pain in the arse ever. I went as long as I could without doing maintenance but I had to change the filtration in it. Now when I prime it and turn it on, water gets sucked out and leaves air inside the filter and spits out millions of tiny bubbles in the tank. I've been trying to get this right for an hour. Ive been on their website and watched the video read the faq, i'm just frustrated now.

is there a special secret in priming these things? I've never had this problem before :-x


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You prime a canister like this:

Fill it halfway.
Turn the filter on for 10 seconds.
Turn it off making sure the input tube is completely above the canister filter (this allows air to go up it)
Wait for the canister to fill with water.
Turn it back on.
Repeat if necessary.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The process that I do for my rena xp3:
First I make sure to flip the tab that shuts off the water flow and remove the intake and out flow. Now they should be completely shut off. I then unscrew the priming cap on the intake, put the funnel in and add water until the intake line is full. I then replace the cap, put the connector for the intake and out flow back into the canister, and push the shut off tab back to the "on" position. This should allow the water in the line to flow into the canister and create a syphon with the flow. The spray bar should start spitting out air, wait till it is completely done blowing out all the air. Then it should be primed and ready to be plugged in. If it isn't working now then you have a mechanical problem. Is this the process you are using?


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

uhhh well sort of. i'm plugging it in too soon apparently. I fill the intake tube (which seems to never fill up), cap it, put the tab "on" then plug it in immediately. It's flowing clear now, but there's still air in the top of the canister.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A very small amount of air at the top is normal.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you find you can't ever get the air out, you should check the seals, a mangled or misplaced o-ring or similar can let air keep getting in.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

i find it easier to just leave it alone and let it work lol it's working fine with no issues, but i'm still keeping an eye out. I'm starting to get a brown tint to the gravel so i had to change the filter. it's getting better.

now on to the planted tank and it's issues. i'm working on co2 and i'm not seeing bubbles yet


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

priming a fish arena is never okay


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ponera, what are you talking about?


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

xp = experiece
rena = arena


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I assume that you are trying to make a joke. If you are not then this is what they are talking about.










XP Rena canister filter


----------

